

The Singular Secret of the Rockstar Programmer - sunasra
http://www.codesimplicity.com/post/the-singular-secret-of-the-rockstar-programmer/

======
socceroos
A bit obvious, but it's the obvious things that are the most important and
sometimes get missed for all the 1%-winnings that people chase after to make
themselves look good.

Although over-quoted, this is useful: Einstein once said "If you can't explain
it simply, you don't understand it well enough." This is very true.

You can apply that quote to everything you know.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
I think Feynman said that, but perhaps he got it from Einstein.

